# Dodge EcoDiesel



## Flatfisher6187

What do you guys think about this? Anybody getting ready to line up to buy one? I personally have been anxiously waiting for about 3 years for Ford, Chevy, and Dodge to build a half ton truck with a diesel engine so I will probably get one as soon as I can afford it (so probably not for a few years Lol) Just wanted to get you guys' opinion on it.

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ecodiesel/


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I wouldn't own a dodge.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Do not know why they went with such a small engine, whole point of a diesel is pulling power. At 420lbs most gasser V8s get 400lbs. Any MPG gained over gasoline is lost due to higher price of diesel. I really wanted to see a 1/2ton or 5/8ton with a diesel engine, but feel this is not what I am looking for. I feel it is going to be overpriced for what you get.


----------



## Steve H

My Ecoboost gasser in my F150 makes 420 Ft/Lb at around 2000 rpms with 365 HP. I don't see any advantage.


----------



## goodwood

Rather have a Nissan Cummins as far as half ton diesels are concerned. I think it's gonna be a beast especially tuned.


----------



## TheGoose

The market and demand will tell the tale.


----------



## wickll

A few years ago, Mahindra announced that they would start importing a small diesel p/u that would get about 30 mpg highway. I signed up to get updates, dealers were being set up etc. Eventually the deal fell through.. I have since bought other vehicles. But I will certainly take a look at this when the time is right.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Jolly Roger said:


> Do not know why they went with such a small engine, whole point of a diesel is pulling power. At 420lbs most gasser V8s get 400lbs. Any MPG gained over gasoline is lost due to higher price of diesel. I really wanted to see a 1/2ton or 5/8ton with a diesel engine, but feel this is not what I am looking for. I feel it is going to be overpriced for what you get.


Why would Dodge cannibalize their own market for 3/4 ton trucks by putting in a bigger diesel? They're not stupid. They designed this and are selling it as a Ford ecoboost beater with better mileage and near equal towing capability. Now they are saying it will be rated at 20mpg city and 27 hwy. The V6 is only 16 city, 23 hwy and the hemi is much worse. The payback period in fuel savings at present day prices for the Eco Diesel over the hemi will be about 3.5 years and it will likely have better resale value if it is a trouble free motor. The odds of it not having problems are good since that motor has been in commercial truck service in Europ for many years.


----------



## Brute

I would not buy a first year any thing.


----------



## dbarham

Brute said:


> I would not buy a first year any thing.


Me neither I bought a dodge in 02 first yr with new body style. Boy that thing was junk had tons of problems

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender

The only reason diesel is more than regular is because production hasn't kept up with demand. In a few years a 1/2 ton with a 3-4 liter diesel will be the norm and so will 1.5 liter diesels in the commuter and 2.5 liter diesels in family sedans. Gas engines are just too inefficient. If a 3 liter diesel will do the same as a 6 liter gas engine why would you by gas? 

.


----------



## Jolly Roger

acoastalbender said:


> The only reason diesel is more than regular is because production hasn't kept up with demand. In a few years a 1/2 ton with a 3-4 liter diesel will be the norm and so will 1.5 liter diesels in the commuter and 2.5 liter diesels in family sedans. Gas engines are just too inefficient. If a 3 liter diesel will do the same as a 6 liter gas engine why would you by gas?
> 
> .


same thing was said in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## acoastalbender

Jolly Roger said:


> same thing was said in the 60s and 70s.


.....and?...(BTW, I _was _there and heard nothing of the sort...flying cars were the popular predictions back then....)

.


----------



## Jolly Roger

acoastalbender said:


> .....and?...(BTW, I _was _there and heard nothing of the sort...flying cars were the popular predictions back then....)
> 
> .


AND it did not happen. This might help you to remember,

"While diesel cars are cleaning up their act, they have endured a bumpy road since they were first introduced to the United States in the late 1960s, in a sector dominated by the European brands Volkswagen and Mercedes.

U.S. auto manufacturers dabbled in the diesel auto industry during the oil embargo in the late 1970s, when there was a strong push to bring more efficient vehicle technologies to market. In an attempt to roll out a new product quickly, General Motors ended up creating a loud, unreliable car that would turn the American public off diesel for decades."


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

Ford has thought of bringing out a half ton diesel several times but have decided not too. They even put a 4.3 litre diesel in the low cab forward box van for a couple years but it too did not make a big hit. Peolple that buy a diesel want it to pull really big loads and a half ton diesel is not gonna get as much MPG's as you think and its not gonna pull any lore than the half tons with the low geared rear ends do now. A well equipped F150 with the 3:73 gears, Max Trailer tow package and the ecoboost engine will tow 11,000 pounds and when you are not hooked up too a trailer it will get 15-17 or more MPG's. In my opinion this new half ton will probably get 23-24 MPG's and tow 7500-8500 pounds comfortably and the cost of the diesel fuel and the extra cost of the diesel engine itself wont pay out in the long run. my 2 cents
( I have worked for ford for 15+ years so I am bias )


----------



## mchildress

Anybody remember the Isuzu lil diesel PU early 80's. A friend of mine had one 8 foot bed 4 or 5 speed manuel and the thing got 45 mpg. Granted not a speed demon but the thing made fuel. I had an 83 f250 6.9 with 3.08 rear end 4 speed and would get 24 mpg on the hwy. All this EPA **** has really screwed it up. I have a 5.9 and 7.3 now and will drive them until the wheels fall off.


----------



## acoastalbender

Jolly Roger said:


> AND it did not happen. This might help you to remember,
> 
> "While diesel cars are cleaning up their act, they have endured a bumpy road since they were first introduced to the United States in the late 1960s, in a sector dominated by the European brands Volkswagen and Mercedes.
> 
> U.S. auto manufacturers dabbled in the diesel auto industry during the oil embargo in the late 1970s, when there was a strong push to bring more efficient vehicle technologies to market. In an attempt to roll out a new product quickly, General Motors ended up creating a loud, unreliable car that would turn the American public off diesel for decades."


So you think because GM built a POS diesel family sedan (they were the only ones "dabbling"...) that the car makers who *can *built a diesel sedan and have done so for longer than GM has been in business somehow won't be able to sell theirs....? BTW...in the 60's it wasn't unusual to see gas price wars on any given corner go down to as little as .15 cents a gallon. A far cry from today's $3.50/gal. Unlike the naysayers, I know there are enough intelligent folks out there to understand that given equal amounts of fuel in comparable gas and diesel engines the diesel will do considerably more work than the gas engine and that's not just my opinion. That's a fact. Once the refineries in the US start producing more diesel and less gasoline, prices will reflect the change. As much as I appreciate your ill advised attempt to "help me remember" ( why would I forget something _I _actually lived through...?) you are comparing apples to oranges. Are you seriously going to ignore 50 years worth of technological development!?

.:wink:


----------



## Jolly Roger

acoastalbender said:


> So you think because GM built a POS diesel family sedan (they were the only ones "dabbling"...) :


there were several Euorpean car builders with diesel cars in the US in the 60s, and even more in the 70s. They all failed.

Diesel prices are already higher then gas, with more demand the price is only going to go up. There is no up side to diesel engines in cars in the US. Gasoline is to cheap, easy to make and easy to move. Diesel has a world demand that is growing by leaps and bounds. The demand for diesel will only keep going up as countries like China, India, etc... drive up the demand. US fuel makers will keep selling there less cracked diesel overseas for more profit instead of cracking it more for the US market. Expect to see the price difference between gasoline and diesel to keep growing as world wide demand for diesel keeps increasing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

The one driver for diesel is the EPA mandated fleet average economy target all automakers have to meet. Those with pickups making up a big part of their fleet are getting killed, and have to sell a whole bunch of very efficient cars to make their target numbers. Diesel allows those makers substantial gains in their 1/2 ton trucks which are counted in the fleet average economy calculations.


----------



## acoastalbender

Jolly Roger said:


> "While diesel cars are cleaning up their act, they have endured a bumpy road since they were first introduced to the United States in the late 1960s, in a sector dominated by the European brands Volkswagen and Mercedes.
> 
> U.S. auto manufacturers dabbled in the diesel auto industry during the oil embargo in the late 1970s, when there was a strong push to bring more efficient vehicle technologies to market. In an attempt to roll out a new product quickly, General Motors ended up creating a loud, unreliable car that would turn the American public off diesel for decades."


You're a piece of work dude, something sounded too familiar about your posts..."dabbled" and the quote above. Turns out you're a cherry picker, are you an obamacare spin doctor?........bwaa haaa haa. Your cherry picked quotes are from a recent Scientific American article extolling the virtues of diesels titled "Diesel cars make a comeback in the United States" The article further states there was a 35% rise in diesel car sales in the first quarter of 2012 after a 37%+ rise in 2011....:rotfl:. Here's a quote I'm sure you read in the piece..."The outlook on diesel cars in the United States looks *bright*." ....(emphasis mine)

:biggrin:


----------



## Charlie in TX

To get back on topic of the Dodge and the 3.0l diesel. I think it is spot on. It is light enough to keep it from sinking in every mud hole like the 3/4+ ton diesels. Many of the magazines are reporting near 30 mpg.

The tow rating of the 1/2 market has gotten way out of hand. It is driven by the marketing department not the engineers. Many of these trucks rated over 5 tons. If you have the need to regularly tow 5 tons and pick a 1/2 ton to do it. I question your judgement.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Charlie in TX said:


> To get back on topic of the Dodge and the 3.0l diesel. I think it is spot on. It is light enough to keep it from sinking in every mud hole like the 3/4+ ton diesels. Many of the magazines are reporting near 30 mpg.
> 
> The tow rating of the 1/2 market has gotten way out of hand. It is driven by the marketing department not the engineers. Many of these trucks rated over 5 tons. If you have the need to regularly tow 5 tons and pick a 1/2 ton to do it. I question your judgement.


Right now, only Toyota calculates their tow rating by SAE (Society of Automtive Engineers) standards. When the other makers comply with SAE rules, you'll see big drops in their tow ratings.


----------



## Jolly Roger

acoastalbender said:


> You're a piece of work dude, something sounded too familiar about your posts..."dabbled" and the quote above. Turns out you're a cherry picker, are you an obamacare spin doctor?........bwaa haaa haa. Your cherry picked quotes are from a recent Scientific American article extolling the virtues of diesels titled "Diesel cars make a comeback in the United States" The article further states there was a 35% rise in diesel car sales in the first quarter of 2012 after a 37%+ rise in 2011....:rotfl:. Here's a quote I'm sure you read in the piece..."The outlook on diesel cars in the United States looks *bright*." ....(emphasis mine)
> 
> :biggrin:


Yeah, 40+ years of proving you wrong. I only needed the history, not the fluff piece. If that fluff piece makes you feel better then so be it. That article proves my point, diesel cars have been tried in the US for decades and have failed. Outlook was positive for diesel cars in the 70s also. Sales of diesel cars increased in the 1970s also, but failed. They did not have the EPA regs we do now. They could have wrote the exact same thing in 1970.

This truck will fail also as it is to weak, will cost to much up front, cost to much to drive and cost to much to maintain. The touted 30mph will never be seen. That is at a best, a single cab with little tires, etc...

Maybe dodge will get smart If not Nissan may steal there thunder with there own engine. I hope someone figures it out, I would love to see a 1/2 ton diesel that out pulls a 1/2 gasser. But the Dodge comes up way short, and way off the mark.


----------



## Cody C

I think it's funny how this is something new.

In Bonaire we rented a little truck that was diesel. Like a 4 door Tacoma. Excellent mpg. 
In panama we rented a little SUV with diesel. Excellent mpg. Don't remember exactly but it was close to 40 mpg and mostly in town driving. 

Problem isn't making a Diesel engine in these models that is quality and efficient. 
Problem is meeting the nearly impossible EPA emission standards with a diesel. 



Cody C


----------



## acoastalbender

Jolly Roger said:


> Yeah, 40+ years of proving you wrong. I only needed the history, not the fluff piece. If that fluff piece makes you feel better then so be it. That article proves my point, diesel cars have been tried in the US for decades and have failed. Outlook was positive for diesel cars in the 70s also. Sales of diesel cars increased in the 1970s also, but failed. They did not have the EPA regs we do now. They could have wrote the exact same thing in 1970.
> 
> This truck will fail also as it is to weak, will cost to much up front, cost to much to drive and cost to much to maintain. The touted 30mph will never be seen. That is at a best, a single cab with little tires, etc...
> 
> Maybe dodge will get smart If not Nissan may steal there thunder with there own engine. I hope someone figures it out, I would love to see a 1/2 ton diesel that out pulls a 1/2 gasser. But the Dodge comes up way short, and way off the mark.


De Nile isn't just a river in Egypt..........:rotfl:

.


----------



## goodwood

anyone see the episode of top gear where a tundra, ram and f150 pull a 737?


----------



## acoastalbender

goodwood said:


> anyone see the episode of top gear where a tundra, ram and f150 pull a 737?


No. Sounds interesting, tell more...

.


----------



## porkchoplc

acoastalbender said:


> No. Sounds interesting, tell more...
> 
> .


Tundra seemed to do a bit better with the load. The dodge and ford motors were pretty high in the RPM range from what I heard.

Dodge had great handling, Tundra had great power, Ford had great braking.


----------



## porkchoplc

Anyone here sell Dodge? I may be in the market for a new Ram 1500 Sport in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## goodwood

acoastalbender said:


> No. Sounds interesting, tell more...
> 
> .


the trucks tested were the "luxury" models with the biggest engine available the hemi, 5.7, and ecoboob. they were tied up to a 737 in an airport course and raced for time. dodge came in last with a pro driver. tundra was like 30 seconds behind the ford with the show's average dude at the wheel and tanner faust drove the king ranch.

the dodge was dead last in every category includind 0-60 and back to 0 mph hitting the crash test dummy.


----------



## porkchoplc

goodwood said:


> the trucks tested were the "luxury" models with the biggest engine available the hemi, 5.7, and ecoboob. they were tied up to a 737 in an airport course and raced for time. dodge came in last with a pro driver. tundra was like 30 seconds behind the ford with the show's average dude at the wheel and tanner faust drove the king ranch.
> 
> the dodge was dead last in every category includind 0-60 and back to 0 mph hitting the crash test dummy.


Don't listen to this guy. Although he did get the crash test dummy thing right.

You might want to rewatch. The dodge was best on the go cart track and was second pulling the plane. Tundra was last and ford was first. Times were 2.26 for tundra, 2.10 for dodge and 1.43 for the ford.


----------



## goodwood

The ram didnt even finish the offroad course and the rough ride broke the drivers arm.


----------



## porkchoplc

He crashed it. You must've missed the part where he mentioned that. And he was still in a sling on tonight's episode.


----------



## stonegammage

*From a RAM guy*

I am honestly going to get the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel. It will tow 9200 pounds which will be enough for my boat and classic car business. That's always been my dilemma. I don't need a 3/4 ton for my work- but I've always wanted a diesel. We all know RAM has the best 4x4 drive anyway. So thank you RAM- now I can have a diesel without the overkill of a 3/4 ton. Super excited about this truck. I probably will lift it a few inches though. :texasflag


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

I am just curios to know what is better about the 4x4 in a dodge to you STONE ? I have never heard that before


----------



## bobbyoshay

stonegammage said:


> I am honestly going to get the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel. It will tow 9200 pounds which will be enough for my boat and classic car business. That's always been my dilemma. I don't need a 3/4 ton for my work- but I've always wanted a diesel. *We all know RAM has the best 4x4 drive anyway.* So thank you RAM- now I can have a diesel without the overkill of a 3/4 ton. Super excited about this truck. I probably will lift it a few inches though. :texasflag


:spineyes:


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

x2 :spineyes:


----------



## Charlie in TX

I own a Dodge and I for the life of me could not tell how my 4 wheel drive is better than anyone elses. I can tell you how it is different from the full time all wheel drives on some of the higher end trucks. But in no way better or different for that mater than the 4x4 system in the Ford and GM. I can tell you one way it is better than Toyota. The Toyota does not have a true neutral position. You can't put the transfer case in neutral and tow it 4 wheels down like you can Ford, GM and Ram. But that does not make the Ram system the 'best'.

Do you think this guy draws a paycheck from Chrysler?


----------



## devil1824

I prefer a axle under the front end instead of what ford and gm have. It rides a little rougher, but it is tougher. I also prefer a manual 4x4 shifter. I don't like the electronic push button. Maybe that's what he's talking about.


----------



## Worm Drowner

I've always been a Ford guy, but my GF has a Dodge 1500 with a v-6 and it's not a bad truck at all. She did have to replace the water pump at 60k miles and it gets lousy mileage (14.5-15.5), but it's not at all a bad vehicle. Several of my buddies have Dodges with the Cummins engine and they seem like very nice vehicles. I guess with any brand, you get good ones and you get lemons.


----------



## msf62000

Does anyone know how much more the 1/2 ton Ram diesel cost compared to gas version?


----------



## 8seconds

$2800 over the Hemi, $4000 more than the gas V6.


----------



## msf62000

So if it actually got 25mpg at $3.75 gal. and the hemi lets just say 17mpg at $3.10 and you drove 15000mi a year the diesel would save you $485 a year and take you 5.5 years to pay back the inital $2800 extra.


----------



## Jolly Roger

msf62000 said:


> So if it actually got 25mpg at $3.75 gal. and the hemi lets just say 17mpg at $3.10 and you drove 15000mi a year the diesel would save you $485 a year and take you 5.5 years to pay back the inital $2800 extra.


you would spend more on oil changes and fuel filters on the diesel. Also good chance the Diesel is going to have to run E-reated tires where the gas does not. If the diesel brakes are larger then the gas, then the tire size will have to be larger and add more cost. Also diesel is going to run DEF fluid, so more money every 5k or so miles for DEF that a gasoline does not have to spend. Air filter cost about twice the price for a diesel compared to a gasoline, etc....

So once you figure up the extra cost, the diesel will cost more to operate.


----------



## SSST

I would have to disagree about all the extra costs you are giving the diesel, 15 k miles a year means you change the oil twice, probably gonna pay an extra $30 each time, if that. You'll wear out a set of tires after about 4 years, probably looking at $200 more for those. If the truck can truly get 8 more mpg, you'll come out fine with the diesel.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Jolly Roger said:


> you would spend more on oil changes and fuel filters on the diesel. Also good chance the Diesel is going to have to run E-reated tires where the gas does not. If the diesel brakes are larger then the gas, then the tire size will have to be larger and add more cost. Also diesel is going to run DEF fluid, so more money every 5k or so miles for DEF that a gasoline does not have to spend. Air filter cost about twice the price for a diesel compared to a gasoline, etc....
> 
> So once you figure up the extra cost, the diesel will cost more to operate.


I'm curious as to why a 1/2 ton diesel will need e rated tires and bigger brakes than it's Hemi sibling?

Your other points are valid, but lets not get carried away. It's still a 1500.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Gottagofishin said:


> I'm curious as to why a 1/2 ton diesel will need e rated tires and bigger brakes than it's Hemi sibling?
> 
> Your other points are valid, but lets not get carried away. It's still a 1500.


Will have to wait and see, but diesel is going to be a heavier built truck and going to be rated to tow more then a gasser 1/2 ton. This all means they will need E rated tires. Brakes on the Hemi may be large enough, may not. Are the tires the same size on the Hemi compared to smaller engine 1500 dodge makes?



SSST said:


> , probably gonna pay an extra $30 each time, if that. .


HAHAHA, I wish. One fuel filter will cost more then $30 and good chance the Diesel will have two fuel filters you will have to change with each oil change. Just fuel filter changes on a Diesel cost more then changing the oil on gas engines, cost depending on what diesel truck will be 100+ more then gas each oil change if you do it correct. DEF fluid is a part of diesel engine now days, even dodge, hard to argue that. Also depending on warranty, good chance will need to change oil ever 5k miles. Diesel engines tend to dirty there oil, and to keep your warranty good will need to meet Manufacture specs on oil changes. Gas engines can go 10k on oil changes and still be in there warrenty specs, not so on diesel.

At best it is even, unless you pull a load often not going to come out ahead with a Diesel.


----------



## Gottagofishin

The tow ratings I've seen still have the Hemi 8 spd as the highest rated in the 1500 class. Even if the Eco diesel is a little heavier, I doubt it will drive it to e rated tires. That would be one heavy *** motor. If it's that heavy, why bother? The weight of the motor would offset any other benefits. 

But as you say, we will see.


----------



## BadBob

its actually rated to tow less than the hemi 9200 lbs
no e rated tires
this is the same diesel as the jeep grand cherokee
should be same brakes and no heavier built


----------



## Newbomb Turk

More important comparison between the hemi & diesel beside mileage would be engine torque at 1600-2200 rpm...


----------



## 8seconds

10,000 mile oil change interval.

Should get 10,000 miles on a tank of DEF. (Can buy it at the diesel pumps at truck stops for $2.80/gal, 9 gallon tank). the DEF gauge next to fuel gauge is nice touch.

The guys in the video got 26mpg driving in town.

420lb/ft at 2000rpm.


----------



## SSST

Thanks for posting, didn't figure it could be quite as bad as Jolly Roger made it out to be, looks like a pretty good option to me, not a Dodge guy, but i'm sure the baby Duramax will make a showing before too long.


----------



## Gottagofishin

SSST said:


> Thanks for posting, didn't figure it could be quite as bad as Jolly Roger made it out to be, looks like a pretty good option to me, not a Dodge guy, but i'm sure the baby Duramax will make a showing before too long.


I'm sure its just a matter of time. I like the EB in the Ford, but I would gladly pay for a half ton Ford Diesel with good towing abilities.


----------



## Jolly Roger

8seconds said:


> 10,000 mile oil change interval.
> 
> Should get 10,000 miles on a tank of DEF. (Can buy it at the diesel pumps at truck stops for $2.80/gal, 9 gallon tank). the DEF gauge next to fuel gauge is nice touch.
> 
> The guys in the video got 26mpg driving in town.
> 
> 420lb/ft at 2000rpm.


No one wants a Diesel truck that can not pull as much as a gasser, cost more to buy and cost more to fill up, and cost more to change the oil. I really want a good small diesel truck, but this sounds like a Dog. Turbo lag is going to be bad, towing is average at best. The better MPG is not going to make up for it's short comings. No one wants a weak diesel truck.

I really hope I am wrong, but this looks like a truck designed by a focus group or city slickers. I feel they have missed a golden ticket and guess that is why I give a ratsass, because overall I could careless about dodge or what they do.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

jolly roger said:


> no one wants a diesel truck that can not pull as much as a gasser, cost more to buy and cost more to fill up, and cost more to change the oil. I really want a good small diesel truck, but this sounds like a dog. Turbo lag is going to be bad, towing is average at best. The better mpg is not going to make up for it's short comings. No one wants a weak diesel truck.
> 
> I really hope i am wrong, but this looks like a truck designed by a focus group or city slickers. I feel they have missed a golden ticket and guess that is why i give a ratsass, because overall i could careless about dodge or what they do.


x 1000


----------



## bobbyoshay

Jolly......dont you know it is no longer Dodge. It is just "Ram."


----------



## Jolly Roger

bobbyoshay said:


> Jolly......dont you know it is no longer Dodge. It is just "Ram."


hahaha, should have just named them "Goat"


----------



## msf62000

I just recieved two of my 4-wheel drive mags that I subscribe to and both of them tested it out. Both mags said it exceeded their expectations. They maxed out the towing and said it was always in the power and pulled fine. They did some offroading, pulling, city, and hwy and saw fuel economy a little better than 18mpg. Then they did some mainly highway with a little city and was resulting a little better than 26 mpg. Their only complaint was it was a little noisy when under a heavy load and revving high which is to be expexted, and you cannot see what gear your in on the dash when you have it in auto mode and in drive.


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Anyone get one yet,or are they not available yet?


----------



## devil1824

I just read in diesel power that they towed 7,020lbs. for 260 miles and averaged 19.46mpg. Wow! 
Avg. Mpg. 22.83
Best mpg. 28.47
Towing mpg. 19.46


----------



## goodwood

inflated numbers prolly off the lieometer. they went up steep upgrades. the 2500 got almost 16 mpg towing. they were all stock all of their emmissions equipment.


----------



## Charlie in TX

I do not know which make has the lieometer but all of the modern vehicles I have owned have been remarkably accurate. Within a couple tenths per fillup. These makes include Ram, Jeep, GMC, Chevy, Ford (gas) and Ford (diesel). I know of errors when owners install a programmer. This truck doesn't have a programmer. The mpg readings posted are listed to the hundredth decimal place. I have not seen the post 2012 Ram but I do not believe the have hundredths in the lieometer. That would at least imply hand calculations. There have been many reports from other sources reporting similar mileage.


----------



## devil1824

Even if they lied by 5mpg., you'll never find a gasser that can tow that much and get that mileage.


----------



## goodwood

Charlie in TX said:


> I do not know which make has the lieometer but all of the modern vehicles I have owned have been remarkably accurate. Within a couple tenths per fillup. These makes include Ram, Jeep, GMC, Chevy, Ford (gas) and Ford (diesel). I know of errors when owners install a programmer. This truck doesn't have a programmer. The mpg readings posted are listed to the hundredth decimal place. I have not seen the post 2012 Ram but I do not believe the have hundredths in the lieometer. That would at least imply hand calculations. There have been many reports from other sources reporting similar mileage.


These aren't marginally better numbers over gas, it's double in hilly terrain, full emissions, and near or over capacity. If these numbers were true the cover should headline its performance stats in every automotive magazine! Fleets would never buy another brand of truck again. Many automakers face mpg lawsuits. They will too if they are not close. I'll believe it when I see it.



devil1824 said:


> Even if they lied by 5mpg., you'll never find a gasser that can tow that much and get that mileage.


I agree and that IS the purpose and capability of a diesel engine.


----------



## Charlie in TX

I have heard there was/is/may be a suit over mileage in the EcoBoost in various forms. Seems like some other manufactures as well if I recall. The manufactures have what should be a easy out. The EPA (read that as the federal gov) establishes how the ratings are set. The EPA either provides the data or verifies the data provided by the manufacture then determines the EPA rating. Whatever the source of the data, it is generated thru tests mandated by the EPA. The EPA rating is required by law to be on the window sticker on any vehicle under 8500lbs GVWR. So, if Ford (not to pick on them) puts 21mpg hwy on the window sticker. That number came from the EPA, not Ford.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Charlie in TX said:


> I have heard there was/is/may be a suit over mileage in the EcoBoost in various forms. Seems like some other manufactures as well if I recall. The manufactures have what should be a easy out. The EPA (read that as the federal gov) establishes how the ratings are set. The EPA either provides the data or verifies the data provided by the manufacture then determines the EPA rating. Whatever the source of the data, it is generated thru tests mandated by the EPA. The EPA rating is required by law to be on the window sticker on any vehicle under 8500lbs GVWR. So, if Ford (not to pick on them) puts 21mpg hwy on the window sticker. That number came from the EPA, not Ford.


The Feds determine the methodology, but the auto makers supply the vehicles AND DRIVERS for the testing. And you can bet they practice beforehand.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Interesting, just got two emails from two different Dodge dealers I have dealt with offering 10K to 13K off MSRP for new 2014 diesel 2500/3500 trucks. I wonder if the EcoDiesel is about to hit their lots soon?


----------



## stonegammage

Jolly Roger said:


> No one wants a Diesel truck that can not pull as much as a gasser, cost more to buy and cost more to fill up, and cost more to change the oil. I really want a good small diesel truck, but this sounds like a Dog. Turbo lag is going to be bad, towing is average at best. The better MPG is not going to make up for it's short comings. No one wants a weak diesel truck.
> 
> I really hope I am wrong, but this looks like a truck designed by a focus group or city slickers. I feel they have missed a golden ticket and guess that is why I give a ratsass, because overall I could careless about dodge or what they do.


The torque is really outstanding on this truck, near 450 ft lb. Pretty remarkable. This will make for GREAT towing, not average. The fact that it does not tow as much as a gasser is not really an issue for most people since the difference is within approximately, don't quote me on this 100 pounds. Let's compare apples to apples- the fact that it is a diesel will automatically make it tow better, even if the weight rating is slightly less. I do see your point in worrying about the "eco"diesel, I like the good fuel economy but I personally don't care about the "eco" green stuff. It's really a truck that can do a lot of work, especially with bumper puller campers, boats, and even classic cars that are all less than about 6000 pounds at most. RAM's awesome 4x4 makes this a truck that's definitely NOT for city slickers, although I can see your point in a 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Jolly Roger

stonegammage said:


> The torque is really outstanding on this truck, near 450 ft lb. Pretty remarkable. .


haha, the 6.7 I am sitting in is 800lbs of torque stock. That is good

450lbs of torque not so good for a diesel engine.

If the average Mpg is. 22.83, and good chance those numbers reported on it so far are inflated. Then do not think it is worth the extra up front cost compared to a Hemi or Ford Ecoboost.


----------



## blk_fxstc

Hmm, the eco 3.0L diesel is making 420 lb-ft. The 6.7L diesel making 800 lb-ft. More than double the displacement, but not double the torque. Maybe it is good?


----------



## Jolly Roger

blk_fxstc said:


> Hmm, the eco 3.0L diesel is making 420 lb-ft. The 6.7L diesel making 800 lb-ft. More than double the displacement, but not double the torque. Maybe it is good?


Yep, it is good.

Power curves compared to displacement are not straight. Wish they were.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Jolly Roger said:


> If the average Mpg is. 22.83, and good chance those numbers reported on it so far are inflated. Then do not think it is worth the extra up front cost compared to a Hemi or Ford Ecoboost.


Yep. If it gets 22.83 hwy it is a fail. It needs 26+ in a 4x4 crew cab ftw.


----------



## blk_fxstc

EPA released highway numbers at 28 mpg, probably for a 4x2.....


----------



## msf62000

Just read a magazine article with this motor in a jeep grand cherokee. It pulled a trailer that weighed a little more than 7000# 65 mph and got a little better than 18. Thats impressive.


----------



## Charlie in TX

> The 2014 Ram 1500 4x2 equipped with the V-6 EcoDiesel and eight-speed transmission has been fully tested by the EPA and found to offer 20 mpg in the city and 28 mpg on the highway, with a combined fuel economy rating of 23 mpg â€" better than any other half-ton or midsize pickup in the U.S. The 4x4 model will have a 19 (city), 27 (highway), and 22 (combined) mpg rating.


http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2014/02/breaking-news-ram-ecodiesel-sets-new-mileage-record.html
yep, 27 for 4x4


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Over 8000 eco diesel orders in the first 3 days they were available in the system. Over half of the RAM 1500's ordered in that period were eco diesels: http://www.autoblog.com/2014/02/19/ram-1500-diesel-pickup-8000-orders-3-days/


----------



## devil1824

Looks like being the first to produce payed off big time.


----------



## Grandmaster

I have the 3.0L Eco Diesel in my new Grand Cherokee 4x4. Only 3K miles on it so far but it has been great. My mileage ratings have been pretty spot on with the EPA ratings. I think it is going to be awesome in the 1500.


----------



## ReelWork

Coworker test drove one last week for about an hour and he was pretty impressed. Said he saw 18-190 in the city with pretty heavy foot and 26 and climibing on highway/roadway. Think he said it was a combined 24.5.. That's impressive. 

This motor has been run in Europe for quite some time in Fiats (and others?) and offered in Jeep Cherokees in North America for well over a year.


----------



## BATWING

The Mrs loves her Grand Cherokee and she puts on some serious miles per year. Its has the 5.7 small v-8. On her next one I will definitely be looking at the eco diesel.


----------



## goodwood

interesting. always wanted a grand cherokee. wonder how these would do tuned. apparently the vitori diesels were in ups trucks before the 4bts.


----------



## Grandmaster

The tuning options are pretty slim right now, but the few reports I have read of the options that are out there seem to be mostly positive. No real dyno type data but seat of the pants reports have been positive.

The diesel in the Grand Cherokee for the US market was delayed so they have only been available for 4 months now, but seem to be selling well. Add the success of the 3.0 CRD in the 1500 and there should be some good tuning options. I heard that Banks has a 600+ HP version of the motor.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Grandmaster said:


> Add the success of the 3.0 CRD in the 1500 and there should be some good tuning options. I heard that Banks has a 600+ HP version of the motor.


600hp out of a motor and tranny rated for 400hp? Yeah, that will last. and when it blows up, and the warranty is not honored, guess who will be crying all over the forums...

And IMHO, this is why most mfgrs don't want to sell a 1/2 ton diesel.


----------



## Grandmaster

Jerry-rigged said:


> 600hp out of a motor and tranny rated for 400hp? Yeah, that will last. and when it blows up, and the warranty is not honored, guess who will be crying all over the forums...
> 
> And IMHO, this is why most mfgrs don't want to sell a 1/2 ton diesel.


I believe the banks version is a motor they are trying to sell to the military. I mentioned it as an example of what the motor is supposedly capable of.

I personally feel the 3.0L is fine in stock form as is the 6.7 in my Superduty as was the 6.7 in my dodge before that. I admit tuning is intriguing and I enjoy reading about it, but it is not for me.

I am sorry if I am misinterpreting your post, but if you are inferring that I will be crying all over the forums I am sorry to disappoint you but it will not be me.


----------



## gitchesum

Tuning the 3.0L is no different that tuning any other engine. You build the rest of the drivetrain to handle the HP.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Grandmaster said:


> I believe the banks version is a motor they are trying to sell to the military. I mentioned it as an example of what the motor is supposedly capable of.
> 
> I personally feel the 3.0L is fine in stock form as is the 6.7 in my Superduty as was the 6.7 in my dodge before that. I admit tuning is intriguing and I enjoy reading about it, but it is not for me.
> 
> I am sorry if I am misinterpreting your post, but if you are inferring that I will be crying all over the forums I am sorry to disappoint you but it will not be me.


I was not referring to you specifically, other that you were the one that posted about making 600hp out of this motor. My comment was more about how I see people on the net that buy a car/truck/jeep, can't wait to mod it to do more than it was made to do, then are surprised when it breaks, and then ******** when the dealer won't fix it for free. With modern turbo motors it is too easy to make them make much more power than the mfgr planned on, the temptation is too great that with just a few hundred on a chip/tune, you get an extra 50% power.

But I am not hating on Dodge. I am not a Dodge guy, but I am glad to finally see a 1/2 ton diesel make it to market. I hope they sell enough of them to scare Ford into putting a small Diesel into the F150.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

A really good video review that covers towing and economy in real world driving (it is great) .


----------



## TheGoose

Anybody buy one yet?


----------



## stxhunter

I don't have a dodge diesel, but did buy a jeep grand cherokee diesel last weekend. Love the mpg's I'm getting so far!


----------



## BadBob

what are they stx?


----------



## TexasCurt

I ordered one yesterday. Couldn't find one locally with the options I wanted. They said 5-6 weeks for delivery. 

I've always driven Silverado's but the gas mileage is horrendous with the 6.0 in my 2500hd. I can almost make the payment with fuel savings alone.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Were you able to deal at all on price, or what it pretty much pay full retail on a special order?


----------



## TexasCurt

I called two dealers to get a quote on placing an order. Then I let them battle. I got about $4500 off msrp


----------



## porkchoplc

Bought myself a 2014 1500 4x4 laramie. Didnt opt for the ecodiesel though. Pretty pleased with the ram as Im getting 15-16 on the work route. Heading to Kerrville in a couple weeks so Ill know how it does on the hwy.


----------



## acoastalbender

porkchoplc said:


> Bought myself a 2014 1500 4x4 laramie. Didnt opt for the ecodiesel though. Pretty pleased with the ram as Im getting 15-16 on the work route. Heading to Kerrville in a couple weeks so Ill know how it does on the hwy.


You should get better and better mileage as it breaks in. In a few years my '09 should be ready to change out with a small diesel. If you have the 5.7 hemi you oughta get about 19mpg at highway speed with a light load which is what I get if I drive reasonably...got about 47k miles on it...got a topper on it though, otherwise similar to yours...good luck with the new truck!

.


----------



## redfish91

*Ecodiesel*

I have owned a Ram ecodiesel 4x4 for a little over 3 weeks now. Mpg's are awesome. Averaging 25ish and getting 28-30 on the highway doing 65-70mph. Still getting 18- 19 pulling my boat which is a a 21ft trancat. Just wait till they come out with a tuner for these trucks hp will be around 300 and torque around 500lbs. Probably increase fuel economy to 28+ avg. Super smooth and quiet ride.


----------



## TexasCurt

Awesome. I'm getting mine tomorrow. I also just picked up a Transport 20!


----------



## 8seconds

Selling pretty good according to this article on PickupTrucks.com

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2014/07/ram-ecodiesels-set-brisk-sales-pace.html

Bad news for me as it means they will likely not go down on price much.


----------



## SSST

redfish91 said:


> I have owned a Ram ecodiesel 4x4 for a little over 3 weeks now. Mpg's are awesome. Averaging 25ish and getting 28-30 on the highway doing 65-70mph. Still getting 18- 19 pulling my boat which is a a 21ft trancat. Just wait till they come out with a tuner for these trucks hp will be around 300 and torque around 500lbs. Probably increase fuel economy to 28+ avg. Super smooth and quiet ride.


Hmm, never owned a Dodge, but that's pretty impressive. Come on Baby Duramax. I wouldn't know how to act getting 18 pulling a boat.


----------



## 8seconds

SSST said:


> Hmm, never owned a Dodge, but that's pretty impressive. Come on Baby Duramax. I wouldn't know how to act getting 18 pulling a boat.


Fuel up. Hook up the boat. Go to Pt O, Pt A, or Matagorda and back to Shiner and still have over 150+ miles range left over.

No dealing with the idiots at the gas stations while hooked up to the trailer.

Sounds good to me!


----------



## SSST

Beats what I'm getting right now pulling my boat, lol.


----------



## TexasCurt

Just picked it up.


----------



## 8seconds

SSST said:


> Beats what I'm getting right now pulling my boat, lol.


Ouch!

I would need to live near a brewery to help with that kind of pain.

Oh wait......


----------



## redfish91

SSST said:


> Hmm, never owned a Dodge, but that's pretty impressive. Come on Baby Duramax. I wouldn't know how to act getting 18 pulling a boat.


First dodge for me too. I really wanted to wait for the baby duramax also but got a deal I couldn't pass on and so far nothing but good. Also it's not a dodge motor


----------



## speckle-catcher

redfish91 said:


> First dodge for me too. I really wanted to wait for the baby duramax also but got a deal I couldn't pass on and so far nothing but good. *Also it's not a dodge motor*


it's not Dodge's motors that are the problem.

it's their transmissions

and the rest of the truck.



I've owned 2 - I know.


----------



## Bearkat73

Good looking truck. Might be looking getting my dad to look at one. He wants to get back into a diesel and this makes a lot of sense. Whats the sticker on one of those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

speckle-catcher said:


> it's not Dodge's motors that are the problem.
> 
> it's their transmissions
> 
> and the rest of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned 2 - I know.


Did the trucks you owned have the new 8 spd Auto?


----------



## 8seconds

Bearkat73 said:


> Good looking truck. Might be looking getting my dad to look at one. He wants to get back into a diesel and this makes a lot of sense. Whats the sticker on one of those if you don't mind me asking?


$4000 over the V6, $2800 over the Hemi. Not avaliable on the Regular cab, but otherwise on all models including the Tradesman (Work Truck).


----------



## speckle-catcher

Pocketfisherman said:


> Did the trucks you owned have the new 8 spd Auto?


no. first one was a 1998 (I think), second was a 2003.

Not saying I wouldn't buy another Dodge - I would wait a few years to see how the 8spd holds up.


----------



## BadBob

its a zf design should do very well, i believe its been around for quite some time


----------



## Pocketfisherman

speckle-catcher said:


> no. first one was a 1998 (I think), second was a 2003.
> 
> Not saying I wouldn't buy another Dodge - I would wait a few years to see how the 8spd holds up.


That same transmission in the new Dodge trucks is also in the 707 horsepower 2015 Challenger Hellcat. I think it can handle the Eco Diesel or a regular Hemi just fine.


----------



## acoastalbender

speckle-catcher said:


> no. first one was a 1998 (I think), second was a 2003.
> 
> Not saying I wouldn't buy another Dodge - I would wait a few years to see how the 8spd holds up.


There's a company in Germany that's been making the 8 speed transmissions for most of the car and small truck manufacturers in the world that offer such including Mercedes, Audi and I thought Dodge also...

.


----------



## acoastalbender

I read today that Dodge had planned on building only 8000 of the small diesel p/u's and they were all sold in something like 3 days....so much for the theory that they won't sell in our domestic market or that there wasn't demand.....

.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

The take rate on the diesel option in the Grand Cherokee is right at 15%, way above expectations too. I really want to see this motor in a new Wrangler.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Interesting perspective on the 1/2 ton truck market: http://green.autoblog.com/2014/08/07/ram-exec-first-30-mpg-pickup-will-win/


----------



## Gottagofishin

Obviously from what gets posted down here, fuel economy is more important to many than towing capacity so he may be right.

I'm only willing to trade-off so much, but I do think 5 years from now we will have 1500 class trucks capable of properly handling 10,000# that are capable of 30mpg.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

If you want towing capacity, there's always a 3/4 ton or bigger option. It wasn't too long ago that 7500lbs was considered huge for 1500 towing capacity.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Pocketfisherman said:


> If you want towing capacity, there's always a 3/4 ton or bigger option. It wasn't too long ago that 7500lbs was considered huge for 1500 towing capacity.


I got rid of my F350 SRW short bed because it wouldn't fit in a standard garage or my parking garage at work. It was just too big to be practical for everyday use.

An F150 with 11000 lbs towing capacity is perfect for me. I can live with gas mileage being a tradeoff, but it's only about 2mpg on average, and with the higher average cost of diesel, it's a wash.


----------



## 8seconds

Looks like it is very popular:

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/09/30/ram-increasing-ecodiesel-production-video/








> The Ram 1500 EcoDiesel shot out of the gate with strong sales by filling its initial allocation of 8,000 orders in just three days, in February. At the time, Ram expected that the oil-burning variant would account for around 10 percent of 1500 output, but it knew there was room to grow if the demand was there. Apparently it is, as the truck maker is doubling the diesel's production mix for the 2015 model year to 20 percent of the pickup's total volume.
> 
> Since hitting the market, the EcoDiesel has been a smashing success, according to Ram. *The company claims that nearly 60 percent of its sales have been conquests from other truck brands*, and its popularity has boosted the 1500's average transaction price, as well. In an accompanying video, brand president Bob Hegbloom said that customers have been demanding more of them.
> 
> "Innovation sometimes comes with risk, but being first to market with a diesel engine for the half-ton segment has shown to be a great decision for the Ram Brand," said Hegbloom in the company's release.
> 
> Now, Ram has a new deal with engine supplier VM Motori to allocate it even more of the EcoDiesel's 3.0-liter V6s for the 1500. They will be shipped to the recently enlarged Warren Truck Assembly Plant in Michigan and Saltillo Truck Assembly Plant in Mexico, and the actual production increase will be complete by the end of November.
> 
> While we might see more of them on the road, the 2015 Ram 1500 EcoDiesel is essentially carried over from last year's model. It still uses the same 3.0-liter V6 with 240 horsepower and 420 pound-feet of torque and an eight-speed automatic transmission. Scroll down for the video from Hegbloom explaining the decision and the full release from Ram.


I am planning to buy one. But, it looks like I had better be willing to assume the position for the time being.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I live in the middle of truck country and have only seen one on the road. I would have expected to see a few around town by now. I see a New Hemi Dodge almost every day. Is there a production issue with the Ecodiesel?


----------



## TexasCurt

If you order one the wait is around 6 weeks. I love mine!


----------



## ole blueduck

Did dodge fix the cracking dashboard issue ?


----------



## TexasCurt

Yes


----------



## badlt1

Still wonder about longevity but really intrigued with the performance and the fuel mileage.


----------



## lapesca67

OK....bought a Ram 4X4 Eco Diesel three months ago and I am blown away by its performance thus far. Traded a 2011 4X4 suburban for it. I tow a 24 SS Mod v to the coast from Austin about once a month. The Chevy got 8 mpg headed south (typically against the wind) and 9-10 mpg on the trip home and struggled to maintain speeds in the mid 70's. The RAM is getting 15-16 mpg south and 15-17 mpg on the trip home....and, you can't tell the SS is back there most of the time. I pulled the boat with a 2015 Ford 1/2 ton and a Chevy 1/2 ton before testing the Dodge, and neither could match the RAM's performance.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

lapesca67 said:


> OK....bought a Ram 4X4 Eco Diesel three months ago and I am blown away by its performance thus far. Traded a 2011 4X4 suburban for it. I tow a 24 SS Mod v to the coast from Austin about once a month. The Chevy got 8 mpg headed south (typically against the wind) and 9-10 mpg on the trip home and struggled to maintain speeds in the mid 70's. The RAM is getting 15-16 mpg south and 15-17 mpg on the trip home....and, you can't tell the SS is back there most of the time. I pulled the boat with a 2015 Ford 1/2 ton and a Chevy 1/2 ton before testing the Dodge, and neither could match the RAM's performance.


Thank you for the information. How does the eco diesel do when not towing in town, and on the hiway?


----------



## lapesca67

Pocketfisherman said:


> Thank you for the information. How does the eco diesel do when not towing in town, and on the hiway?


Highway performance is great. The ride is smooth and handling is solid. I drive the 130 toll road to go hunting regularly and the handling at 85 to 90 mph is very stable. In town, the only draw back is a slight pause when accelerating from a stop, which you don't get with the gas engines. Acceleration is good.

If most of the driving you do is in town with short towing hauls, the gas engine is probably a better fit. But, the eco diesel wins on the highway and towing in my experience.

BTW, the engine is noisier than gas, as you would expect. However, it is not as loud as the cummings in the 3/4 ton trucks. On the highway, you don't notice it at all.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

I got one two weeks ago. So far average mileage is 26 with 31 hwy at 65mph. Amazingly quiet engine. There is a hesitation from a dead stop to start but other than that it's pretty impressive. The discounts on the 15s made it a pretty easy decision to give one a try. Glad I did.


----------



## lapesca67

INDIANAINTEXAS said:


> I got one two weeks ago. So far average mileage is 26 with 31 hwy at 65mph. Amazingly quiet engine. There is a hesitation from a dead stop to start but other than that it's pretty impressive. The discounts on the 15s made it a pretty easy decision to give one a try. Glad I did.


Yep...the mileage is outstanding and the incentives they are offering to move the 2015 inventory are crazy good....


----------



## nick956

I test drove one back in September, and was disgraced. I was hoping for a 1/2ton with a diesel engine comparable to a cummins and I was saddened. The truck had no balls whats so ever. I had a turbo 1.4l VW beetle that would sit you back in your seats when I stomped the pedal.
I gace the keys back to dealship and havent looked back. So now im viewing forums of putting a Cummins in a Silverado.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cogswell

I wanted one bad for the mpg and towing my boat, but the bugs they have are too many so far. No doubt they are going to be great trucks when the quirks are worked out. For now, I will enjoy the gas guzzling reliable Tundra.


----------



## dmwz71

I picked up my 2016 Ram Eco-Diesel Laramie Longhorn (4WD) about three-four weeks ago, and have averaged around 22-25 MPG so far. That is with no towing; that will come a bit later. One trip to East Texas, one to New Mexico, and one to the deer lease in Kinney county. No problems with it at all so far, and I have no concerns with the power (or anything else for that matter.) It has good pick up and does not hesitate when the accelerator is pushed. It is not a ]race car, and it ain't a Cummins, Duramax or Powerstroke. It IS a 1/2 ton diesel truck that gets exceptional fuel mileage and can tow anything that I will ever want to tow. It is the perfect truck for me, and I have absolutely no regrets about having bought it.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Jolly Roger said:


> ...The demand for diesel will only keep going up as countries like China, India, etc... drive up the demand. US fuel makers will keep selling there less cracked diesel overseas for more profit instead of cracking it more for the US market. Expect to see the price difference between gasoline and diesel to keep growing as world wide demand for diesel keeps increasing.


This is exactly right.


----------



## TexasCurt

I've had mine for a year and a half with ZERO problems. I tow with it all the time. Average 18-19 around town and 26-28 on highway. 16-20 when towing depending on load. I would buy this truck again for sure.


----------



## lapesca67

nick956 said:


> I test drove one back in September, and was disgraced. I was hoping for a 1/2ton with a diesel engine comparable to a cummins and I was saddened. The truck had no balls whats so ever. I had a turbo 1.4l VW beetle that would sit you back in your seats when I stomped the pedal.
> I gace the keys back to dealship and havent looked back. So now im viewing forums of putting a Cummins in a Silverado.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Uh, must have been a lemon......


----------



## nick956

@lapesca I hope sure cause I wasn't impressed.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapesca67

I think its an apples to oranges comparison.....when comparing it to the big boys, I get the reaction.


----------

